# My ex husband left his skeleton out all year and left it for dead!



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I had to drop something off at my ex's house and realized he was throwing out his skeleton. I asked him what happen to it and he said he never brought it in since I dropped it off after borrowing it last year. Yikes!!!! A perfectly good skeleton rotted out and left for dead. Well I took it out of his garbage and I want to see if I can salvage it. The stuffing is exposed in a few areas and it is cracking in a lot of areas on the skeleton. It is torn apart at mid section and the back of the head is ripped apart. Do you think this skeleton still has life? I would love to try to use it again for my coffin. I figure I was going to buy a skeleton this year for the coffin, but if I can save my money I would rather repair this one. Any suggestions???


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is what he looked like before my ex tortured the poor thing.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Actually,I bet he might look good with the stuffing out. Maybe put a little color to him. But I know you can fix him regardless. Haunter gots skills.

I hate to see what my ex did with the rest of my halloween stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think he has plenty of life (death?) left in him, especially if he's going into a coffin. Just corpse him up a bit and he should look fine. Or wrap him in some shroud material to give him more of a mummy look.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

So what do you suggest to use latex to cover the areas that have been dry rotted? I could use Great Stuff for the back of the head and paint it black/gray with worms coming out of it? I figure since that is the biggest area that is exposed that would work out better and I could make it look like the skull is starting to rot away.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd think some great stuff here and there and some latex corpsing would look great.

I'd think a damaged prop would be a great opportunity to create something unique that you might not have otherwise.

Keep us posted on bringing him back to life, or death


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I would pull the stuffing out and replace it with Great Stuff. That will also allow you to preserve him for years to come. Maybe some paper mache with a latex overlay if your like me and have trouble using Great Stuff.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

The stuffing looks like it may be black light reactive....You could use that to your advantage JGal...I use 3 of this type of skelly and I like them, so I would try to save him...I don't think that great stuff is the right material use....what ever you use it needs to be flexible...maybe latex carpet glue?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

When I was referring to the great stuff I meant in areas where the stuffing has been exposed to seal it off so that additional stuffing wouldn't be lost. A little paint and latex to finish off I would think would give a great effect.

I agree that you wouldn't want to fill the entire prop with GS as it would no longer be flexible.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I want the skeleton to be able to move in the arm area, so I wouldn't apply Great Stuff to the body. Im thinking just using the Great Stuff on the head. I'm going to try it now and see how it works out. As for the body that will take some time since I will have to give it a few coats of latex in certain areas.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I think he is more than salvagable. Isn't part of the idea behind Halloween to be somewhat "decomposed"?

Keep him!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is grounds for divorce. LOL


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your ex should be reported to PETS (People for the Ethical Treatment of Skeletons).


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Your ex should be reported to PETS (People for the Ethical Treatment of Skeletons).


To funny! As for the skelly.... GREAT FIND! you can fix it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...You guys are funny! I don't have enough time this year to latex the skeleton, but I have covered all the gaps up with Great Stuff. I figure since I"m going to put this skeleton in a suit I don't really have to worry to much about making the limbs look good. I'm also going to add a hat this year so the back of the head won't be noticeable. Next year I will add latex to make it look better. When the Great Stuff is finished I will paint it and show pics. I used latex gloves when applying the Great Stuff, but unfortunately got some on my arm. I notice if you get a more on your skin and it hardens the easier it is to get off.  I'm eventually going to master this Great Stuff.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I still have to paint some areas, but I pretty much finished this prop. I want to find a hat that goes with the suit also. I will do more to this skeleton when the holiday is over, but for now at least I don't have to buy another skeleton for my bride and groom in a coffin prop. Yeah!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Glad to see you saved the skeleton, i can see by the look in his eyes that he has years of haunting ahead of him.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

For some reason, he makes me think of this character:










 Great job rescuing him, Joisey!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Another skelly saved to scare another day! Great job Sharon. (although if he couldn't have be salvaged, I was going to suggest you use him as a spider victim).


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks wonderful ... nice save!


----------

